# Freestyle boards



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Anyone can give me some pros and cons about lib-techs skate banana and the burton x8?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

get the burton x8 the banana is completely useless. it flops around like a banana peel and the x8 is like x-men its the shizz with optic blast and tiger claws. 

get banana if your main thing is park and jib.

if youre more of an all mountain freestyle kinda guy go for the x8. 

not really con and pros between the two just depends on what kind of riding youre into. 

i will tell you one thing though the banana has btx and burton has the orthodox method of snowboard construction.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

is the x8 any stable at higher speeds like during ripping down the steeps? or pretty much stay away from those and stick to the park mainly?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

no real park board is gonna be good at bombing the hill.you need a stiff board to bomb without chatter, and a soft one to hit rails.so no, the x8 is not goodd for bombing.


----------

